# ID these frogs?



## ludos (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi,

I went to my friends house and he said that he had got some 'Striped Marsh Frogs'. I looked at them and they look more like Peron's Tree frogs or something else. I would love if you guys could give us a hand trying to work out what they are!


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 8, 2009)

not any type of marsh frog, how can someone say striped marsh frog?


----------



## miss2 (Oct 8, 2009)

Ludos im guessing there wild caught? am i correct?


----------



## TheDarkRose (Oct 8, 2009)

we have brown (or striped i cant remember) marsh frogs living in the backyard and they dont look like that


----------



## ludos (Oct 8, 2009)

Not wild caught :S

He obtained them from another collector and they were given to him as Limnodynastes peronii. The previous owner was thinking about releasing them (!) and my friend said that he would look after them, as releasing them was not a good idea for obvious reasons.

After he had set up their enclosure, I told him that they didn't look like striped marsh frogs. I told him that this is because they lacked stripes. I told him that it would be wise to find out what species they are though, as this is necessary to ensure that they have the specific care that they need.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 8, 2009)

Yea they're Perons Tree Frogs, they have a completely different shape to marsh frogs, plus Marsh Frogs aren't arboreal, they stick to the ground.


----------



## miss2 (Oct 8, 2009)

mmmmm if the previous owner wanted to release them then cleary there not a responsible collector.
do these require a license?


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 8, 2009)

Im pretty sure all reptiles and amphibians require a license in NSW where abouts is he, if he doesnt have a license its probably best to give them to the department of wildlife licesning (i think thats it)


----------



## ludos (Oct 8, 2009)

The am not sure about the previous owner, but my mate is going to call NPWS and try to get them put them his license. He was a bit distressed that someone had been considering releasing them, as this shows a blatant ignorance of the fragile and delicate Australian Ecosystem.

If just two of the frogs had been released into an environment, it could potentially harm other ecosystems.

Thanks for the help with the ID. I will let him know that they are arboreal so that he can redesign their enclosure and make the feel more comfortable.


----------



## topfrog (Oct 9, 2009)

*frog*

the frog on the glass is one 100%a litoria peroni


----------



## Herpgirl (Oct 27, 2009)

They are Litoria peronii ( peron's tree frogs).striped marsh frogs has a distinct yellowish stripe down there back and canot climb as they hav not got climbing discs. I have pet striped marsh frogs.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 28, 2009)

I thought Peron's had the green spots on their back (hence their other name, Emerald Spotted Tree Frog)? Or can they be without spots? It does look like a Peron's though, just without some colour. It does seem to have the distinctive cross pattern pupil too.

Here's one I found in my front yard recently, seems to be a lot of them around this year.


----------

